# Pink Bellied Sideneck Turtles



## TardisTortoise (Oct 28, 2014)

Is there anyone who breeds pink bellies? I was thinking of getting a few in the hopes of breeding them someday. Any info on their care and breeding is appreciated.


----------



## michelle87 (Dec 6, 2014)

Hi, I have a male and female pair and they are gorgeous little turtles! From what I have read they are not that hard to breed but have to be a full maturity which can be at around 14 years for the female. They have quite minimal care, enjoy lots of swimming space, mine live in a 3 ft tank with tropical fish. Eat a very varied diet (will eat anything!!) 
In a nutshell they are awesome and easy to care for but as for breeding.....I have a long wait ahead as they are only 2 years old.


----------



## TardisTortoise (Dec 10, 2014)

Thank you for your reply. Where did you get yours from? What are their personalities like? My friend has a RES , and I like how it swims to her rather than swims away. I really want them as pets, and if they breed, then that is just a bonus.


----------



## michelle87 (Dec 10, 2014)

I'm in the UK, not sure about yourself? We had a reptile shop locate them for us. Their personalities are amazing! Ours swim to us too. I have a male and female and the female is much more attention seeking. Lol. Ours are pets and if they breed a bonus. Here's a couple of pics.


----------



## TardisTortoise (Jan 26, 2015)

michelle87 said:


> I'm in the UK, not sure about yourself? We had a reptile shop locate them for us. Their personalities are amazing! Ours swim to us too. I have a male and female and the female is much more attention seeking. Lol. Ours are pets and if they breed a bonus. Here's a couple of pics.
> View attachment 109296
> View attachment 109297
> View attachment 109298
> ...


They are amazing. I found one this weekend. It was the last one and is so cute. I see what you mean about their personalities. It was just looking around while I walked around the reptile show with it. I thought he would be scared.


----------

